# The Grand Howl - Hackney



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

If you happen to have a few minutes, are in the Hackney area and need a coffee (Say for example you were delivering a mid-century Stag Chest of Drawers in the area)

The Grand Howl

214 Well Street

London

E9 6QT

Is well worth a visit!!

If you have a bit longer I'd say it was worth a longer visit and possibly even brunch/lunch.

I only had the 10 minutes and had their batch brew offering and a Cinnamon Whirl (MrsD had the batch brew and a croissant).

The coffee was nectar... a really nice natural - they roast on-premis and sell beans as well.....

The food (all vegetarian & vegan) looked really good and we seriously considered coming back for lunch later in the day (we needed to be about 1/2 an hour away first..... it was only because our 3rd location was about another 20 minutes further with a time deadline that we didn't return :-( )

The pastries were divine... proper pastries with a bit of weight (rather than just puff) deliciously flaky and pukka!!!

Really friendly staff - very hipster


----------



## L-A (Jan 7, 2020)

Agreed- marvellous place!


----------

